# shiki knives?



## mordecai33 (Oct 18, 2015)

I just ordered a shiki premium Damascus series and was wondering I made a good decision I cant find reviews on them all I see is that people dot like the purand yellow writing I just cook at home that's all ad like decent knives any help is great


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The decals wear off, the damascus cladding will get crappy and need refinishing like any damascus, VG-10 steel is a little more difficult to sharpen than most stainless but it's decent steel.  JCK sells them and I don't think they carry any junk knives.  So have fun.

More importantly, how do you intend to sharpen them?

Rick


----------



## mordecai33 (Oct 18, 2015)

i will hopefully be getting a whetstone any suggestions on what kind?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It comes down to how much you want to spend, there's enough information here:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/87505/good-starting-whet-stone-set


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a 120 petty from this line. I've had it for over 2 years now and it's been heavily used by me and the wife.
I have no complaints. The damascus still looks good and I have no problems sharpening it.
It was one of my very first japanese knives and has survived all of my newbie sharpening adventures remarkably well.
I have not been easy on it at all, just the reverse actually. 
The logos on either side have washed off, other than that it still looks, and cuts, fine.
I'm happy with it.
Kev


----------

